# Brigatine Island



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone know how the Absecon Inlet is doing around Brig Island? Thinking about fishing the inlet probablt the T-Jetty or going on Brig side.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

There were alot of guys on the tip on the AC side, don't know how they did but they were there all day . On the Brigantine side I fished multiple spots from dawn to dark between both inlets and only had one knockdown (miss). Finished up at dark down near the jetty and a bud of mine caught a 27" on bunker. 

There is a steady fleet drifting in the inlet with a few holding outside just a bit. The boats are catching fish.

Pretty poor all in all from the beach.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

thanks 

I guess i'll give it a few hours you never know if it works if you dont dip it in.


----------

